

Ask HN: Any Examples of SaaS Companies Adding Products? - SteveC114

I always love the feedback in HN and thought of a good topic for discussion.<p>I am part of a startup that has been doing very well since 2007 and we are close to touching $2m in annual revenue. We are in a great position to explode next year and we are preparing now.<p>We will continue expanding our current product but are now starting to think about adding products for 2013/14 to maintain our growth.<p>Does anyone have any examples (successes and failures) of SaaS companies adding products? We see several opportunities but I would love to learn from others to compare our focus!<p>Thanks!
Steve
======
glimcat
Salesforce? 37signals?

Expanding sideways is pretty common among successful software and business
services companies.

~~~
SteveC114
Salesforce - I like the idea of Force.com being offered that uses the same
infrastructure as the core product, as well as the companies they have
acquired.

37signals - great example and I liked reading their timeline to see how/when
they expanded. Jason is also very open on Inc.com about running the company.
For some reason I recall reading an article where their adoption rates were a
lot lower outside of their core product.

------
fezzl
UserVoice?

~~~
SteveC114
Hi fezzl,

Not too familiar with the UserVoice story. What product did they start with?

Thanks for the input.

------
simonk
Zoho

~~~
dholowiski
Shhh. Zoho is an IT Geek's best kept secret. If you tell everybody about it
they might stop giving away their best stuff.

